# Vector4d



## andy0566 (15. Nov 2005)

```
public Vector4d(double x, double y, double z, double w)
```

Weiß jemand, welche Rolle die Koordinate "w"  in diesm Konstruktor spielt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2005)

keine besondere


> Vector4d
> 
> public Vector4d(double x,
> double y,
> ...


was interessiert dich daran? Wird manchmal verwendet, weil dann Rechnungen im R^3 "einfacher" sind, Stichwort Quaternionen


----------



## Ilja (15. Nov 2005)

w ist keine Koordinate, sondern eine achse ^^
könnte für Zeit (waist?) stehen!


----------



## susa. (15. Nov 2005)

Beispiel:

(6   )
(12 )
(18 )
(1) -- w

ist das gleiche wie
(1)
(2)
(3)
(1/6) -- w

Wie Bleiglanz schon sagte, es vereinfacht dadurch die Berechnung. In dem einfachen Beispiel weniger, aber ich denke, du kannst dir die Vorteile ableiten. 
Damit kannst du den Vektor "kürzen", ohne dass er kürzer wird. *g* blöd gesagt, weil dann der Längenfaktor (oder wie immer man das nennen will) ja in w gespeichert ist


----------



## andy0566 (15. Nov 2005)

Vielen Dank!


----------

